# HallowFX.com preparing for the 2022 Season - here's a sneak peek



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Already looking forward to Halloween 2022 - Hope to launch a new collection of Digital Decorations in August - here's a snippet of a few that we are working on

HallowFX 2022 Sneak Peek


----------

